# Comet is in her new house!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And she absolutely loves it! You could tell as she was walking around, she was thinking... "I can move around in here!!!". :lol:

I'm going to order both her and Brillo some CSBW's tonight, and get Brillo a new pigloo (hubby says his pink one is damaging to his masculinity... :lol and give Comet Brillo's old one.

This is what the poor baby was living in when I got her last night:










That's just no way for such a pretty bushpig to live! I'm so happy she loves her new home!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad she's out of that tiny house!  Kudos to you for caring!  Brillo gets $5 off a wheel for entering the photo contest and Comet gets $5 off for being rescued by such a loving person, just PM me your paypal email and what colors you want and i'll get you an invoice sent.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

infamousrenie said:


> And she absolutely loves it! You could tell as she was walking around, she was thinking... "I can move around in here!!!". :lol:
> 
> I'm going to order both her and Brillo some CSBW's tonight, and get Brillo a new pigloo (hubby says his pink one is damaging to his masculinity... :lol and give Comet Brillo's old one.
> 
> ...


Oh my! It's so wonderful that you took Comet in, and I bet she's relieved to be out of that thing! I hope everything goes smoothly for your family

By the way Larry... you are so great.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations and kudos to you on rescuing Comet!! 
Hope Comet's transition to her new, happy life has gone smoothly.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> So glad she's out of that tiny house!  Kudos to you for caring!  Brillo gets $5 off a wheel for entering the photo contest and Comet gets $5 off for being rescued by such a loving person, just PM me your paypal email and what colors you want and i'll get you an invoice sent.


Wow! Thank you, Larry!  I'll PM you tonight!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby! I can't imagine how much happier she is right now. And the best is yet to come.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

LarryT said:


> So glad she's out of that tiny house!  Kudos to you for caring!  Brillo gets $5 off a wheel for entering the photo contest and Comet gets $5 off for being rescued by such a loving person


That is so incredibly sweet! :mrgreen: I love my Carolina Storm Wheel because it's a fantastic wheel that my hedgie and myself both enjoy... But now I am extra happy I have one cause I bought it from such a thoughtful person/hedgie-lover!! 

Ehem anyway! I am curious when we'll get to see Comet's new house!  I am very happy that she is out of that old one!! That tank is hardly big enough for a mouse! (Okay maybe it's okay for a mouse... xp But definitely not for a hedgie-hog!)


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > So glad she's out of that tiny house!  Kudos to you for caring!  Brillo gets $5 off a wheel for entering the photo contest and Comet gets $5 off for being rescued by such a loving person
> ...


She has one like Brillo's, I'll have to post a picture when I clean it out tomorrow!

And she LOVES her wheel! I gave her Brillo's for the time being since she obviously hasn't had one her entire life, and I swear I could power my house just by her with how fast she runs at night! Brillo's a little grumpy and probably wants his wheel back, but he can deal for a little while until I get my CSBW's.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad she likes it  

PS. I think the names Comet + Brillo are so cute


----------

